# 2016 2.5 oil question



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello, I read the owners manual. It doesn't give a outdoor temp range for oil viscosity. I want to run 0w20 synthetic year around. this isn't Phoenix but it does hit high 90's and a few times 100. I have a Sentra and Frontier, both 5w30. Is 0w20 ok for the 2016? Thank-you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The FSM for the 2016 Altima 2.5 states that the recommended motor oil to use is an SAE 0W-20. It also states that an SAE 5W-30 oil can be used as an alternative. IMO, I would use a fully synthetic motor oil; I've been using Mobil-1 fully synthetic in all my vehicles for many years with excellent results. Now I change the synthetic oil every 12,000 MI and the oil filter every 3,000 MI.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you for the response. I would like to use 0w20 Synthetic year around. 5w30 states Dino. I guess my question is, will 0w20 synthetic work well in a temp range of 0-100F with an auto trans? I am worried about thinning during the summer months. I too run synthetic for 10k. Thank-you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be OK to run synthetic 0W-20 all year round since your engine is fairly new. You can even run a synthetic 5W-30 with no problem. I had a 2009 Altima 2.5 S and now have a 2012 Altima 2.5 S where I ran a synthetic 5W-30 in both cars with no problems what so ever. Now if the engine had let's say around 300,000 MI and starting to burn more oil then it should, then I would consider a 10W-30 or a 10W-40. I live in NJ where the annual temperatures range from -0 F to +100 F; never had a problem with the high summer heat.


----------

